# MELAFIX the good way?



## anonimus (Nov 9, 2012)

I just want to know wich is the good way to use Melafix if it's for hurts with stones and repair the fins of fights?

how many time and quantity?


----------



## anonimus (Nov 9, 2012)

One more question, is safe if I add Melafix with metronidazole? I ask because my fishes are on treatment of metronidazole by Ich, but right on this second I discovered one of my Peacocks had a BIGGER EYE! Yesterday he was perfect on his eyes, I think this was by a hit on some stone, I dont see a infection or cloudy eye, is just around but I dont really know, im so worried! recomendations? :-?

Please some help!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I find scrapes and damaged fins heal just as quickly with clean water and no melafix, but you have to make sure the fish cannot get re-injured, at least not by his tank mates...so a hospital tank helps.

The fact that both eyes are "popped" makes me think this is an illness or water quality issue and not an injury. But metronidazole is for internal parasites (like bloat) so unless you think the fish has bloat, I would not use metronidazole. Is the fish eating? Thick, food-colored feces?

What are your test results for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate?


----------



## anonimus (Nov 9, 2012)

I´ve used Metronidazole for Ich with a good result in past, In this time works again but, the treatment is finish in 2 days more

About the eye, I think is only the one on left, the other looks fine, is maybe an effect of camera...

He yesterday in the morning was eating very good! and when Im back to home, in the night, I see him with the problem on the eye...

Today at morning he dont want eat, but is active and alert, his feces and are normal brown and short, by fortune not white or large or gelatinous...

About the test, I dont have at the moment, but im not sure this be by ammonia, nitrite or nitrate, I have care with water, all the other fishes look really fine, and they are eating very well...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

One thing to note is that when there is a general tank problem, it is not uncommon for one fish to show symptoms and the test to be fine. If the eye is an injury, it will be better tomorrow with no treatment. If it is pop-eye you may need the test results.


----------



## anonimus (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks for all your support, I really appreciate it... Today at morning I got an answer from API (melafix) that says there is no problem of use melafix in convination with metronidazole. Today, maybe 8 hours passed after apply the API product, and at this moment, after turn the lights on to see the evolution eye, I think he looks a bit better now, I dont know if was by the melafix or what, but if it is melafix then this works so fast!

I share a pic, I hope your opinion


----------



## anonimus (Nov 9, 2012)

My fish died today, what a ****! after 3 days of have it?? this is so weird


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Next step is to get a test kit and provide the test results. It is not impossible for a perfectly stable tank to suddenly go haywire for some reason. Once you know, a water chemistry problem is easy to fix.


----------



## anonimus (Nov 9, 2012)

I will do...


----------

